# christmas repainted ornaments (pics)



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

finally dug out some of the Christmas decorations to start decorating, and thought I'd share how easy it is to recycle plain ornaments, or just take new ones and make something different. These were done with simple acrylic paints, or in some cases glass paint (the holly leaves on the gold ball). A little gold paint on the red oval ornament. glue and green glitter on the red ball with green viney things. The white snowlike stuff is a paint for ceramic christmas trees, but any thick acrylic would do..you just sort of glob it on. (someone suggested sand in paint...I'm going to try that next.

Dimensional fabric paint works REALLY well for making swirls and such.(small silver ball with Tree). I'm thinking of trying a black dimensional to create "leaded" look, and then bright colors for stained glass look.

I'd love to see some others! these were nice and fast...and kids could easily make something special for each year.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow - they are lovely. I am getting all inspired - but I mustn't think about decorating until the cards are made 

hoggie


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you, know my dd wants to get the christmas boxes out. Oh, well will make for a "I'm Bored" filler this weekend. There are really pretty, we tried this one yr long time ago when she was little, seems like the paint peeled off, using the fabric paint. But honestly can't remember. But then we used it as a window cling. Just don't forget that there up there. When they get cold it is a little harder to peel off.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Hoosiermom said:


> Thank you, know my dd wants to get the christmas boxes out. Oh, well will make for a "I'm Bored" filler this weekend. There are really pretty, we tried this one yr long time ago when she was little, seems like the paint peeled off, using the fabric paint. But honestly can't remember. But then we used it as a window cling. Just don't forget that there up there. When they get cold it is a little harder to peel off.


The acrylic (if thick) and the fabric paint DO indeed peal off the shiny glass. if you pick at them  If you want to make window clings, best thing is a piece of clean glass to paint on.

If you paint on the frosted glass ornaments, they won't peel off. You can spray with a clear acrylic varnish, too. that will make it stick around longer. The ones in the pictures are 6 years old now. 

oooo. frosted...what about using Armour Etch on glass balls? if you paint a design with dimensional paint, then paint on armour etch....rinse off the armour etch and peel off the design. should have a nice looking ornament. I'm going to have to try that. 

well. so much for doing washing tonight! have to go rummage in the craft room to find the armour etch!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Really nice, great job. You can use "Borax" to make snow paint. Just mix it in till you get a thick textured paint.


.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

There's a product called Gallery Glass that I have used before that might be the thing you're looking for to produce the stained glass effect. It is basically a liquid plastic that you pour out and kind of "paint" around and then let dry. They have a dark grey color that is used to create the look of leading, and I think I also read that they developed predone lines of the grey material that you can just peel off a backing strip and then apply wherever you wanted the leaded lines to be. For a glass ball, I would probably try both to see which adhered best without dripping or running (although this stuff is pretty thick, might not run at all). I think Plaid is the manufacturer. 

We made some window clings with it a few years ago and really liked it.


----------

